# Mistking Hygrostat problems



## Colorcrayons (Dec 18, 2015)

It's taken me a few months to get my vivarium set up to the point where my mistking could be set up. It uses the hygrostat in the hopes that it will monitor the humidity to more precise levels than timed intervals would.

But it had ran for two weeks and then it started to get really screwey in operation. when the humidity level reached the point where it would trigger the nozzles, it would then most for a variable amount of time, sometimes up to five minutes, all the while the humidity reading would be all over the place, going up then down then back up again, often by 20 or so percent either way. But at least it still worked.

Now it is completely non functional since the sensor slipped into a small water dish inside the viv. It just beeps over and over with its low humidity alarm, all the while reading 99.9% humidity. Pushing any buttons doesn't stop the alarm, nor does completely unplugging the entire mistking assembly into its separate parts.

I tried contacting mistking about this problem, but have received no response at all, even though I purchased this directly through their site and is apparently still under warranty. It stinks paying extra money for the hygrostat, and seeing it fail within two weeks of start of use.

Anyone here use the hygrostat on ther mistking, and have you had any similar problems?


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

I've had to contact Mistking before and although they didn't get back to me in minutes they definitely got back to me in a reasonable amount of time. 

How long has it been since you last contacted them?

Also, keep in mind that their warranty may not cover user error.

Definitely give them a chance as their products are unrivaled.


----------



## Colorcrayons (Dec 18, 2015)

I called them and they responded after the reminder.

I was instructed to use a blow dryer to dryer out the sensor. It seemed to work for awhile, but the reading bounced all over the place, just as it did when I first got it. Goes from 40% to 65% then back down to 49% etc. all the way until it crawls back up to 99.9% where it stays. Mind you, this is all outside of the tank, so it's reading ambient room humidity. Which in Minnesota right now isn't anywhere near that.

So after a day of blow drying this on low (temp never gets above 90degrees) while the system is both on and off, it just stays at 99.9%. The alarm comes and goes. Sometimes it just decides to stay on after plugging the system in, and other times it doesn't turn on. But the humidity reading remains at 99.9%

So long story short, it went from only working marginally well after installation, to not at all.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

I love their products but I never used that version of the new timers. 

Hygrometers in general are not known to be very accurate so I would never trust one to decide when to mist.

See if they will switch it out for the version where you decide when to mist and for how long. If not, I would buy that version anyway as it sounds like you can trust your current situation.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

I would be interested to know if anyone else is using that version (hygrometer/humidity control) of the Mistking timers with success?

Anyone?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

How much humidity are you trying to maintain?
If I were you I'd just switch to a regular timer and set the intervals as needed.
A drop in humidity isn't necessarily a bad thing, and as long as your tank doesn't have a screen top the humidity should stay at safe levels with daily misting.

I know this isn't what you asked about, but I think it's worth mentioning.


----------



## Colorcrayons (Dec 18, 2015)

I would edit my post above to avoid what basically amounts to double posting, but here are a couple vids I posted to youtube that I hope help illustrates the problem.

https://youtu.be/yuCz8h3ekd8

https://youtu.be/Lipf6JhHkUc


----------



## Colorcrayons (Dec 18, 2015)

Sammie said:


> How much humidity are you trying to maintain?
> If I were you I'd just switch to a regular timer and set the intervals as needed.
> A drop in humidity isn't necessarily a bad thing, and as long as your tank doesn't have a screen top the humidity should stay at safe levels with daily misting.
> 
> I know this isn't what you asked about, but I think it's worth mentioning.


I'm going for the 95% areaish.

I think I did make a large mistake in choosing the hygrostat. I wanted it to maintain a high level of humidity, but with a narrow screen top combined with mostly glass sealing in the moisture while using passive ventilation, I need it to mist more often than it did. 

If I could start all over, I think I would have saved money and frustration by choosing the seconds timer. Oh well.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

It's generally advisable to place the sensor where it will not be sprayed by the misting system or drop into water. It sounds like it was reading erratically because it was being hit by misting spray, and then when it fell into the water, that was the death stroke. These are things listed as what to avoid when placing the sensor on every hygrometer I've ever purchased. It's also in the product description for the Mistking hygrostat listing on Josh's Frogs' website. 

Quoting their site: "As with any humidity probe based controller ensure that you do not spray directly onto it as it will give you unreliable performance."

It's definitely a bummer when you've spent that much money on something, regardless.


----------



## Colorcrayons (Dec 18, 2015)

Woodswalker said:


> It's generally advisable to place the sensor where it will not be sprayed by the misting system or drop into water. It sounds like it was reading erratically because it was being hit by misting spray, and then when it fell into the water, that was the death stroke. These are things listed as what to avoid when placing the sensor on every hygrometer I've ever purchased. It's also in the product description for the Mistking hygrostat listing on Josh's Frogs' website.
> 
> Quoting their site: "As with any humidity probe based controller ensure that you do not spray directly onto it as it will give you unreliable performance."
> 
> It's definitely a bummer when you've spent that much money on something, regardless.


Too bad that's not mentioned on the hygrostat instructions provided with the kit. 
Mistking mentioned how critical the placemeant of the sensor was too, in the email. The website has nothing on this as off this date that I can find. [edit: strike that last sentence. I did find mention in the description upon further investigation. I feel like an idiot for not reading the description on the site better, but I figured it should be in the instructions within the kit, since they are the instructions]

I assume the erratic readings was due to the sensor getting misted as well.

Update on the sensor is that the blow drying trick mistking suggested was only minimal help. The alarm still goes on and off randomly, the humidity gauge quickly ramps back up to 99.9%, despite being in a room whose humidity wouldn't be higher than 50%. 
Mist king also suggested that the cord might be pinched causing the malfunction. But the sensor sticking outside of my tank in the videos has a nearly 3/8" gap between the tank and the hood where the cord was run through, so I am skeptical that this is a cause. 
Looks like I am stuck with is.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

It is also listed on the Mistking website. That's apparently where JF got their quote.

Edit: You must have been editing while I was responding. I'm glad you found it.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I had a similar problem myself with an LED light. I know that they need to stay cool, but forgot about that when I upgraded the heat bulb over my anole tank, spelling death for my month-old Jungle Dawn bulb behind it. I was not thrilled, but it was my own fault. It's an expensive mistake, but I won't repeat it.


----------



## jaseg (Feb 5, 2017)

I have similar problems where the humidity stays at 99.9% and then alarm is continuous. Additionally the temperature display is all over the place, jumps around and displays extremes of temperature. I noticed earlier today that parts of the digits can be omitted. It's only a couple of months old. I am waiting for mistking to get back to me. I am pushing for a replacement, but actually the timer may be the better option.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 13, 2017)

I had nothing but trouble with it. While I did place the sensor where it wouldn't get misted and the readings were stable, more than once it failed to shut off at the desired humidity. It kept misting until the supply bucket was dry. Had I not had a drain bulkhead installed where it drains into a bucket when the water reaches a certain level it would have turned my tank into a swimming pool. I went back to the timer and haven't had it happen since. I live in Florida so humidity isn't hard to maintain and doesn't tend to drop rapidly like it does in drier climates.


----------

